# Toby Murray



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm sure that Toby will be playing with his friends - anniversaries are so tough, even though we know they are coming up they still manage to hurt

Run free and sleep softly Toby


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Toby was a very handsome boy, Anniversary's are so hard, run free Toby.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They sure do live in our hearts forever. They actually climb right into our souls. Hugs for you and sweet thoughts for Toby...


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Beautiful dog. Beautiful photos. 
You only had ten years together; yet, Toby Murray will live forever in your heart.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Days like today are such sad anniversaries. Do a celebration of all your good times and happy memories. It will help to lessen the pain alittle. Run Free Sweet Boy you are loved still and missed greatly.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

He was a beautiful boy and I'm sure he absolutely loved the 10 years he spent with you. My sympathy.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a handsome guy Toby was. Anniversaries such as this are very difficult..Im sorry for your loss..RIP Toby


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*

Toby:

What a handsome guy!

Run free at the Rainbow Bridge dear Toby and tell Munchkin, Gizmo and Mimi I love them!!!


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

Thank you for your kind thoughts. When my dad was dying , I told him Toby would be waiting to show him around and find my mum.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Anniversaries are so hard, Toby was gorgeous and had a great loving life.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Toby was beautiful. We learn to live without them but we never forget them and will always miss their warm bodies at our side.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks like Toby led the best kind of life for a golden. I'm sure he and your dad are enjoying each other.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Ten years is not long enough. 100 years is not long enough.

I hope your heart has mended a little and found another Golden to love.

((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed & Love


----------

